# Phish Summer Tour 2013



## phin (May 11, 2013)

Any phans on AZ hitting any phish shows this summer?

I'll be trekking up to Bangor, ME (7/3) and then shooting across VT for the 3 night run at SPAC (7/5-7/7).  Boom! Can't f'n wait.


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 11, 2013)

No     I'm off prescription meds


----------



## phin (May 11, 2013)

STREETSKIER said:


> No     I'm off prescription meds



Fluffhead!!!!


----------



## phin (May 11, 2013)

Personally, I like to see them sober.  It helps me get to that 'place'.


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 11, 2013)

Nice enjoy


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

phin said:


> Personally, I like to see them sober.  It helps me get to that 'place'.



Are you the dude from Bittersweet Motel walking the streets of Europe?  :lol:

No shows this tour for me.  Don't have the time to commute despite having tickets available to SPAC for me.


----------



## phin (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you the dude from Bittersweet Motel walking the streets of Europe?  :lol:
> 
> No shows this tour for me.  Don't have the time to commute despite having tickets available to SPAC for me.



Haha, I love that movie.  Especially the fan interviews.



Here is a great site to stream phish shows:  http://www.phishtracks.com/ 

and the dead:  https://listentothedead.com/

For me, nothing beats a cup of coffee in the morning and live dead/phish.

I pulled the trigger on the Denver shows too.  Quick trip from Boston, 3 shows, fly home. :flag:  AND then ski season will be near(er).


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2013)

I'm at..
SPAC...Jones Beach..Lake Tahoe...Hollywood Bowl..

Denver is a maybe..  I may be Phished out by then...


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2013)

phin said:


> Fluffhead!!!!



Well played...Well played...


----------



## phin (May 12, 2013)

I tried for Tahoe tickets and failed big time.

This is one helluva Reba:
http://www.phishtracks.com/shows/1992-05-12/reba


----------



## phin (Jun 1, 2013)

33 days until the tour opener in Bangor.

LawnMemo, who brought us the Daily Ghost, will be doing a guest blogger project over the next 33 days which will include a daily tasty phish jaunt and commentary.

Check it out:  

http://lawnmemo.com/welcome-to-33-in-33/


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2013)

Third night SPAC rocked my world...  Face Melting rock and roll...

wow...  One of the best shows I've seen in 3.0....

Jones Beach next!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad you had fun DMC.


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 9, 2013)

phin said:


> 33 days until the tour opener in Bangor.
> 
> LawnMemo, who brought us the Daily Ghost, will be doing a guest blogger project over the next 33 days which will include a daily tasty phish jaunt and commentary.
> 
> ...



phin,  how about a review of the Bangor show.  Heard is was outstanding.


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toronto show postponed tonight due to them getting hammered with flooding rain last night...
BOOOOO!!  No couch tour ....


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2013)

Jones Beach Phish was GREAT!!!! Rain hard... But we stuck it out..  

They are just on fire this summer...  crazy good...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2013)

Phish announced their fall schedule yesterday includes playing in Glen Falls and 3 days in Atlantic City.


----------



## phin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bangor was great vibes and good people.

The city did a real good job at turning their head away from the pre-show shenanigans.  With that being said, everything stayed orderly and peaceful but fun at the same time.  My crew decided to setup shop and enjoy some tasty brews in a park that sat between the venue and the Penobscot river -- it really couldn't get any better and the weather was great.  The Jauntee, a band from the Boston area, played a preshow gig on a boat in the river so we were able to tune into that the entire time.  

Overall, the venue was a bit disjointed for my taste.  Difficult to maneuver around and the beer situation wasn't that convenient, all minor stuff really.  What really matters is that the sound was AMAZING and the light show Kuroda put on was nothing short of awesome.  I was able to sneak up close Mike side and enjoyed the bombs being dropped.  As for the musical highlights, the Mike's Song -> Silent in the Morning -> Weekapaug Groove 1st set closer and the Golden Age 2nd set opener were straight fire.  The Mike's was definitely one of the most extended versions of 3.0.  I definitely recommend listening to both:

http://www.phishtracks.com/#shows/2013-07-03

The real jam happened before the show even started though.  The soundcheck that Phish threw down was one of the best jams I've heard in a while and the venue was so close to shakedown that it was easily heard.  I was able to get my hands on a choppy recording, but it still does it justice.  I put it on my soundcloud so it's available for streaming:

https://soundcloud.com/thephin/afternoon-jam


----------



## phin (Jul 26, 2013)

Wooohooo!  Fall tour is my favorite.  

I will be on board from Hampton through Hartford.  I can't wait for those mid-week NY shows.


----------



## dmc (Jul 26, 2013)

phin said:


> Wooohooo!  Fall tour is my favorite.
> 
> I will be on board from Hampton through Hartford.  I can't wait for those mid-week NY shows.



Only Hampton and AC for me...   My company convention is that week..

But there are rumors that more dates will be announced....
hearing slome Albany rumblings...  And others..


----------



## dmc (Aug 1, 2013)

30+ minute Tweezer.... Holy crap!!!
I'm heading to LA Sunday for the Hollywood Bowl show...  STOKED!!!


----------



## phin (Aug 1, 2013)

dmc said:


> 30+ minute Tweezer.... Holy crap!!!
> I'm heading to LA Sunday for the Hollywood Bowl show...  STOKED!!!



Awesome, thanks for the link.  Can't wait to listen to this, been hearing about it all morning!

Enjoy LA.  I'll be flying out to Denver at the end of the month.  And I'm glad glad glad.


----------



## dmc (Aug 2, 2013)

phin said:


> Awesome, thanks for the link.  Can't wait to listen to this, been hearing about it all morning!
> 
> Enjoy LA.  I'll be flying out to Denver at the end of the month.  And I'm glad glad glad.



I'm about 70% that I'm going to Dicks...   Waiting for the stars to align...


----------



## marcski (Aug 2, 2013)

dmc said:


> 30+ minute Tweezer.... Holy crap!!!
> I'm heading to LA Sunday for the Hollywood Bowl show...  STOKED!!!



My buddy will be out at the LA show.  He's also going to http://www.greektheatrela.com/events/event_details.asp?id=2532, the next night. You should too, it is an amazing show.


----------



## dmc (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't... Coming home Tuesday... Work Wednesday...


----------



## marcski (Aug 3, 2013)

dmc said:


> Can't... Coming home Tuesday... Work Wednesday...



The show is Sunday night....you can still get home on Tuesday.... The show @ Tanglewood was Spectacular.


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2013)

marcski said:


> The show is Sunday night....you can still get home on Tuesday.... The show @ Tanglewood was Spectacular.



Personally not really into it...


----------



## dmc (Aug 7, 2013)

PHish was great in LA...
Not en fuego like Tahoe...  But rocking!!!

Loved the Moma Dance in the first set and the 20+ minute Hood...

Which is one of my favorite songs...  And it was my 100th show...  So I was happy... and a bit drunk...


----------



## phin (Aug 7, 2013)

The Phish brought it with that Hood.  Woooooooo!

100th show?! Nice man.  I just hit the 50 mark during the SPAC run.

I struck out in the phall lotto.  Hoping for better luck w/ the general on sale.


----------



## phin (Aug 8, 2013)

Hampton x3 and Rochester have been locked in.   Up next Glens Falls, Worcester and Hartford.

For anyone trying for Hartford, there is a presale tomorrow morning (Friday, 8/9) at 10AM.  The link is below and the presale code is: summer

http://ev11.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/SEGetEventInfo?ticketCode=GS%3AHARTFORD%3AXL2013%3AEHC1027E%3A&linkID=global-hartford&shopperContext&caller&appCode


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2013)

Denver this weekend... Anticipating some opening nights hijinks... 
Can only make the first 2 nights.... 

BOOOOOYA!!!!!


----------



## phin (Aug 26, 2013)

Let's see... PYITE opener on Friday night?


----------

